# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Canard PC - Le site web >  [Forum] Thème mobile

## Wobak

Bonjour à tous,

Pour ceux qui utilisent le forum sur mobile, j'ai modifié le thème par défaut pour essayer un thème un peu plus moderne et "responsive", en théorie.

J'ai installé les couleurs Bleu, Rouge et Noir et Blanc.

Si vous avez des retours à faire ou des bugs à remonter, merci de le faire ici.

----------


## Anonyme32145

Pas un bug a proprement parler, mais serait il possible d'avoir accès au tableau de bord en mode mobile ?

----------


## MrChicken

Personnellement je viens d essayer le métro style blue et ça n'a pas fonctionné.

----------


## Wobak

> Pas un bug a proprement parler, mais serait il possible d'avoir accès au tableau de bord en mode mobile ?


Je ne suis pas sûr qu'il existe une skin mobile vbulletin 4 qui supporte le tableau de bord  :Emo:

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

En utilisateur de la skin mobile, je ne vois pas vraiment de différence... Les spoilers sont toujours aussi pénibles à lire, et la balise spoiler2 ne fonctionne toujours pas...
Comme je n'utilise pas le tableau de bord, pas de soucis de ce côté-là.

J'ai l'impression par contre que le thème n'est pas correctement figé, si j'ouvre un nouvel onglet, la skin est parfois différente de l'onglet à partir duquel je viens d'ouvrir.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

Et autre chose que j'utilise beaucoup sur la version web et qui est très frustrant de ne pas avoir : le bouton "marquer tous les sujets comme lus".

----------


## Frypolar

Je viens d'essayer, on peut enfin éditer ses messages  ::lol::  Et la flèche à droite d'un sujet nous amène au dernier message non-lu, il me semble que ce n'était pas le cas avant.

On a les notifications mais pas le tableau de bord. Et sur la skin modifiée pour ajouter un lapin, ça pète toute la page chez moi, une fois identifié. Tout le contenu se retrouve sur une colonne de quelques dizaines de pixels. 



Spoiler Alert! 


Test





Spoiler Alert! 


Re-test

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

La flèche pour aller sur le dernier message non lu fonctionnait bien auparavant  :;): 

Ouch, qqn a remplacé les logos des skins par Canard PC, c'est joli, par contre ça fonctionne très mal sur la page d'accueil...

----------


## Jimmer Fredette

> Je ne suis pas sûr qu'il existe une skin mobile vbulletin 4 qui supporte le tableau de bord


Pas la peine d'aller plus loin alors.  ::(:

----------


## Wobak

On m'a forcé j'y suis pour rien  ::ninja::

----------


## Bah

J'ai testé l'édition et j'arrive pas. Chaque fois que je mets le curseur sur le texte pour le modifier, ça efface le message et ça revient au topic.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

> Ouch, qqn a remplacé les logos des skins par Canard PC, c'est joli, par contre ça fonctionne très mal sur la page d'accueil...


Euh, je suis le seul à utiliser la skin mobile? Non parce que vraiment là passer par l'accueil c'est horriblement galère...
Je suis sous Firefox mobile, je ne sais pas avec quoi vous avez testé...

----------


## Rogan77

> Euh, je suis le seul à utiliser la skin mobile? Non parce que vraiment là passer par l'accueil c'est horriblement galère...
> Je suis sous Firefox mobile, je ne sais pas avec quoi vous avez testé...


Non, tu n'es pas le seul, j'ai le même problème sur mon navigateur (Via, base chromium). J'aurai bien ajouté un impr écran mais je ne trouve pas où rajouter une image sur l'éditeur de message (je dois être trop fatigué ?)
En tout cas, à part basculer en mode paysage sur la page d'accueil, c'est très inconfortable à utiliser !

----------


## Cannes

Perso même sur téléphone je passe en mode bureau, par habitude je pense. Mais le nouveau thème est  sympa.

----------


## Rao

la page d'accueil est tronquée chez moi (firefox sur android).
Et toujours pas moyen d'accéder aux discussions suivies pour aller rapidement aux topics qui nous intéressent (ou alors j'ai pas capté).

----------


## Wobak

J'ai changé l'icône. Dites moi si c'est mieux  ::):

----------


## Nortifer

Toujours pareil

----------


## tenshu

Sinon cpc aurait pu installer tapatalk depuis 10 ans ...
Ou activer l'api du forum et utiliser celle de vbulletin.

----------


## Wobak

> Sinon cpc aurait pu installer tapatalk depuis 10 ans ...
> Ou activer l'api du forum et utiliser celle de vbulletin.


Quand j'ai proposé Tapatalk on m'a indiqué un non négatif, mais je vais retenter  ::):

----------


## Wobak

> Toujours pareil


C'est à dire ? L'icône déconne aussi ou elle n'a pas changé ? (doit falloir faire un refresh forcé pour la nouvelle icone)

----------


## Nortifer

Alors l'icone à changée, j'ai un "CANARD PC.COM MOBILE", mais ça reste tout cassé

----------


## Rao

+ 1 pour tapatalk ou toute solution qui rende les abonnements utilisables sur mobile.
Sinon :

----------


## Cotopaxi

Et en https ?
Parce que sur mon Firefox Mobile, ça marche bien.

----------


## Rao

> Et en https ?
> Parce que sur mon Firefox Mobile, ça marche bien.


Pareil en https.
A mon avis c'est peut-être lié à la taille de l'écran.

----------


## Frypolar

> Sinon cpc aurait pu installer tapatalk depuis 10 ans ...
> Ou activer l'api du forum et utiliser celle de vbulletin.


C’est pas tapatalk dont le client est payant ? Il me semble que c’était la raison du refus à l’époque. Ça a peut-être changé cela dit.

----------


## Rao

Je ne connais pas Tapatalk plus que çà, sinon il y a une alternative de nos jours, mais je ne sais pas si elle gagne en traction : c'est https://topicit.net/

----------


## fenrhir

> Je viens d'essayer, on peut enfin éditer ses messages


Ha, je viens justement râler sur le fait que cliquer sur le bouton éditer puis cliquer sur le textarea avait toujours cette idiote habitude de supprimer le message en cours d'édition  ::P:

----------


## Bah

Ah ben je suis pas le seul, ça me rassure  !

----------


## Wobak

Je fais des essais Tapatalk

Vous pouvez chercher Forum CPC pour ceux qui ont l'application 

 ::):

----------


## Root

Je me demandais ce que c'était cette bannière qui me proposait Tapatalk dans l'app store sur mon iPad au lancement du forum.
J'ai levé un sourcil d'un air suspicieux !  :tired: 

Mais me voilà rassurée !  :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme210226

Idem.

----------


## Rao

Je suis en train de tester, c'est quand même plus lisible  ::):

----------


## Adol

J'ai le rendu mobile avec Firefox c'est normal ?
Edit : Autant pour moi il a basculé en style mobile tout seul comme un grand.
Dans les suggestions pour améliorer l'ergonomie, ce serait bien pratique ce serait de mettre un champ filtrer comme sur hfr, c'est très pratique pour les recherches dans un topic précis.

----------


## Cotopaxi

J'arrive plus à accéder au thème classique sur mobile, ça affiche un message d'erreur si je clique sur le lien Style classique en bas.

----------


## FrousT

Le thème mobile est sympa rien à dire la dessus, mais je suis en train de péter un câble parce qu’on peut pas utiliser le Tableau de Bord... Je vois que c'est pas possible, pas de problème...

Alors pourquoi quand je repasse sur la version classique à chaque chargement on me repasse sur le skin mobile  :Boom:  C'est juste insupportable  ::cry::

----------


## tenshu

Je viens de remarquer que le forum est accessible depuis Tapatalk.

C'est cool  ca aura pris 10 ans pour entendre raison tout de même.

----------


## Wobak

> Je viens de remarquer que le forum est accessible depuis Tapatalk.
> 
> C'est cool  ca aura pris 10 ans pour entendre raison tout de même.


Ça aura pris le départ de TB surtout  :;):

----------


## tenshu

Quelqu'un soit la cause c'est cool.

Par contre Tapatalk ne semble pas marquer les posts comme lu correctement.

----------


## Wobak

Là je m'occupe de réparer le site cpc. On verra les problèmes de tapatalk un peu plus tard  ::):

----------


## Anonyme210226

> *Quelqu'un* soit la cause c'est cool.
> 
> Par contre Tapatalk ne semble pas marquer les posts comme lu correctement.


 :Boom:   :Boom:

----------


## tenshu

Haha c'est juste le correcteur orthographique de mon téléphone relax  :^_^:

----------

